# Staffy eye problem - what next?



## SandGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys, be gentle with me - I'm new! :001_cool:

I have an 8-year-old Staffy who's had a problem with discharge in her eyes for about an month now. It started in one eye so we took her to the vet, he put some dye in her eye and confirmed that there was no infection but prescribed some Fucithalmic drops for what he thought was conjunctivitis. Sadly there was no change so we took her back and he gave us some Maxitrol drops, again after dying her eye to check for infection, but after a week on those still she's having problems. The discharge is now in both eyes, like a snotty green mucus across her eyeballs that, if left, forms into a dark green crust on the fur around her eyes. Her eyes themselves are sometimes a little red and sore looking, but not always.

We're now in a position where we've spent about £100 on vets fees and are no further forward. I don't know whether there are more options for the vet but I was wondering whether there are any over-the-counter chemist remedies that might do the trick, or whether anyone has any ideas what's wrong with my little girl


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

years back a friend of mine had a small terrier who had a similar eye problem.

They just treated it like they would a child... 
Warm salty water (mug of boiling water, teaspoon of salt,let the salt disolve and the water cool til warm).... soak cotton wall balls in it and 1 at a time, take the cotton wool balls out,squeeze the access water out and wipe from the inside (nose) of the eye, to the outside (ear) of the eye, throw the cotton wool ball away and get out another one from the salty water, and wipe the other eye, from inside to outside.

they was doing this 3 times a day, or more often, if the discharge was really bad. It slowly started to clear up, and they ended up just treating her eyes once every other day, when they saw abit in the corner of her eye.

the dog was quite elderly tho and was put down before they got to the bottom of the eye problem, but the warm salty water stopped her eyes from getting sore, just didnt totally clear up the discharge, altho it did get lighter in colour, and there wasnt as much.


I hope you can get to the bottom of yor dogs eye problem and it clears up soon 

Take my post/advice with a pinch of salt, as I aint a vet and I cant gaurentee this will work for you dog or help in any way... I just saw someone else doing it and it worked for their dog :thumbup:


----------



## SandGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Sailor. 

We've already been using this method since we ceased with the stuff from the vet that he said should only be used for a week and my poor girl's eyes are still sticky as fly paper. :confused1:

Having said that, I welcome allllllll suggestions!! :001_huh:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm afraid its back to the vets.

He might need a course of oral antibiotics along with the drops in order to get rid of the infection fully.

From what you have described the vet has checked a couple of times with fleurocin (dye) for any ulcers which has thankfully been negative, but the original infection is still there.

Conjunctivitis can also be caused by a number of other conditions. Dry eye (dog produces insufficient tears) can leave a dog more prone to it, as can irritation from allergies, pollen and dust. Once the irritant starts, then the infection sets in which causes the green sticky discharge. If another course of drops/antibiotics doesnt clear up the problem then you may need to be looking at the other possible causes, rather than just treating the symptoms.

Hope this helps x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

as BBM says it could be dry eye(keratoconjunctivitus sicca) my neighbours westie has the condition and my friends schnauzer has just been diagnosed with it, ask you vet to do a tear test its a very simple test measuring the dogs tears, if it does turn out to be this condition dont worry to much, it can be managed very well with an ointment called optimune


----------

